# Off to school little fishies



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

No question, just wanted to share....I bought 11 smallish harlequin rasporas for my 10 gallon. 1 turned out to be e jumper but now the Corydoras habrosa and the harlequins school together! Everyone looks so happy Its actually very cool. I have a soft spot for the corys and now the rasporas seem to make them feel very comfortable and they spend most of their time either schooling or hanging in the open by the front glass. Awwww. ain't they cute


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Nice, where'd you get your Corydoras habrosa? LFS?


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Congrats on the schooling ... must be quite a sight. My Habrosus and Pygmaeus school together with the cardinals (they were quarantined together) all the time.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

The more I see of the harlequins the more I like them. I think this will be my next schooling fish.

Anyone ever have them together with Cardinal tetras? Or do they not look good together.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I ought my coryies at my local fish store, Exoic Fish and Pets. Awesome fish store!!! I am not sure of the name of what I have though. I know it is C. h? but I can't rmember if it is habrosus or hastata....Can anyone postively ID them from my photo? I tried searching online but I find conflicting photos and names


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats Dennis! It's always such a treat to get new fish.

I don't know Rasbora's at all, but it looks like they have a nice happy oasis to reside in. Your Pygmy looks plumped up; is it perhaps getting close to spawning time? ;-) 
My Aenus Cory's were spawning like crazy yesterday, and that was while I had my hands in there doing a water change..... I guess they don't care if they're on a mission. LOL!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Spawning!!!Maybe, wonder what their spawning habits are? Are you sure that is a pygmy cory? I searched for images on google and came up with photos of what I have. I believe it was sold to me as C hastatus. See the link for a pic C. hastatus..I have also seen this fish refered to as C pygmaeus









The following photo is what I have had pointed out to me by knowdlgeable fish people as pygmy corys...as seen this refered to as C habrosus









I have also seen this fish refered to as C. hastatus









I am very confused](*,)

None of these photos are mine, BTW.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Laith said:


> The more I see of the harlequins the more I like them. I think this will be my next schooling fish.
> 
> Anyone ever have them together with Cardinal tetras? Or do they not look good together.


I have 3 HRs with 15 Cardinals. I'd like to find a home for the HRs (locally) so that I have only 1 schooler in there (for aesthetics' sake). They get along fine though.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey Dennis

You got the names all correct.

Picture 1 - C Pygmaeus
Picture 2 - C Habrosus
Picture 3 - C Hastatus

Cheers


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Thank you Marge. My biggest confusion came from seeing C pygmaeus and C habrosus listed as the same species. Well, either way, I love my pygmys. 

This is not some case of mistaken identity where habrosus' common name is pygmy or something is it?


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

There are five species generally regarded as dwarf corys.

C. habrosus
C. hastatus
C. pygmaeus
C. gracilis
C. xinguensis

This was discussed in the Killies dot com forum, here is the link.

http://www.killies.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1460

Enjoy reading, I sure did.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey Dennis

Found this on the planet catfish site (with photos) yaaaayyy

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/callicht/corydora/g_thumbs.php

This way, there won't be much cases of mistaken identity.


----------

